# Überwachen einer SMB-Freigabe bei Änderungen im Dateisystem



## derraptor (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier Hinweise zu meinem Problem zu finden, da ich momentan nicht so recht weiterkomme:
Es geht grundsätzlich darum, ein Verzeichnis auf einem SMB-Share zu überwachen, indem man benachrichtigt wird, wenn z.B. eine neue datei geschrieben wird.

Das Überwachen eines Verzeichnisses funktioniert problemlos mit einem WatchService ab Java 7. Der Zugriff auf SMB-Freigaben funktioniert mit der jcifs-Bibliothek ebenfalls.
Nur kann ich diese beiden Welten irgendwie nicht miteinander verbinden, da ich es nur hinbekomme mit dem WatchService lokale Verzeichnisse zu monitoren, jedoch keine SMB-Freigaben.

Einzige Lösung, die mir momentan einfällt ist mit einer Schleife regelmäßig die Verzeichnisliste, bzw. die "last-modified"-Datei in einem SMB-Share abzurufen und diese mit den vorherigen Ergebnissen zu vergleichen, was mir aber sehr unschön erscheint.

Einige OpenSource-Bibliotheken habe ich mir auch bereits angeschaut ("Java File Notification Library" "JNotify"), bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Lösung nicht auch mit der Kombination WatchService und JCIFS möglich ist.

Wie könnte man das Problem elegant lösen? Code-Schnippsel wären super.


----------

